# Couple P07s



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Here's mine. Absolutely flawless pistol.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

A Pair of Aces!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Slugo said:


> Here's mine. Absolutely flawless pistol.
> View attachment 18295


How do you like the TLR7?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

SSGN_Doc said:


> How do you like the TLR7?


I really like it. 500 lumens and it's small.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve got an old TLR 1. But something smaller could be nice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Slugo said:


> A Pair of Aces!
> View attachment 18296


Geez, I'm jealous!


----------

